# advice re:2nd cycle



## lou7 (May 11, 2010)

Hi Ladies

We had our first IVF cycle at IVF wales back at the beginning of 2010.  Unfortunately it didn't work so our name went on the waiting list.

We have since had a private cycle which resulted in a BFP but sadly we lost the baby at 8 weeks.  

We'd kind of written of IVF wales as we hadn't heard and were planning to have another private go.

Anyway...I had a letter from IVF wales today (and a message on the answering machine!) to say we've reached the top of the list again.

So...what I'm wondering is whether our BFP rules us out of another go in-spite of the outcome?  Any of you knowledgeable ladies know the policy there?

Thanks so much (and apologies for waffling  )
Lou x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hiya so sorry to hear of your failed cycle and your miscarriage. 
This would not rule u out of another cycle, yet if u undertook another slef funded cycle it would


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Lou, was wondering how you were after your sad loss. Good to hear from you. JE told us you if you had two cycles (even if your second was private) you wouldn't be entitled to a second NHS go. However she also said that if we went elsewhere for a cycle she would never know...

I am in a similar situation, currently on 2ww but just came to the top of the list for first nhs go. Hope that helps x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Now that 2 cycles are funded on the nhs you are allowed to self fund 1 cycle only. 

I personally think this rule sucks big time


----------



## lou7 (May 11, 2010)

Hi Kara and Mrs T...thanks for your replies....have been keeping track of you all over on the CRMW thread, just haven't posted for a while. Fingers crossed for your 2ww Mrs T. 

I'm doing OK thanks...still up and down and now just trying to get psyched up about what to do next. We were told at the end of our first IVF wales cycle that we could have one private go and still be entitled to our 2nd go with them. Just have a vague recollection that if you ever actually got pregnant then that _would _rule you out so great to hear that's not the case.

Looks like we've got some serious thinking to do then. To be honest we'd been adamant that we wouldn't go back to ivf wales as we didn't have a good experience first time and CRMW have been fantastic. However, seems crazy to give up our only chance of a free go. Hmmm...maybe we just need to go for the planning appointment and see how we feel then.

decisions...decisions.... 
xx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Lou sorry about your sad loss. Great that you have reached the top of the NHS list again. A BFP does not rule out another NHS attempt, but having a child does.

Things are a lot different at IVF Wales now and I'm sure your next cycle could be quite different for you. There was plans to stop NHS treatment at at LWC Swansea, but  not sure if this has taken affect yet, if not that could be an option for you. Good luck


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Lou   

As the others have said I was told that you can have three goes in total (2 NHS and 1 Private) as far as I'm aware your loss will just count as a go. As Pix says they have had a massive change of staff in the last 6 months so I would probably go for the planning and see how you get on.

Fingers crossed all goes well for you

Jules x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Lou deffo don't give up ur nhs cycle. Talk to ivf wales about ur concerns


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Lou, glad you are coping. Yep, definately go to the appt and see how you feel. CRMW is definately very different to ivfwales and I too would struggle to go anywhere else, but it's a LOT of money to sacrifice if you can have a free go. x


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

Lou I am so sorry about your loss x

Mrs Thomas your comment that JE made about the fact they would not know if you had had private treatments.  Is this true is there no way for them to find if you don not disclose the information yourself?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

smc they wouldnt bother checking, they have too much to do as it is......sshhh


----------

